# Pawley's Island



## dpduke5 (Oct 29, 2008)

Coming down this weekend... haven't fished there before usually go down to Georgetown but won't have time. Any suggestions for the Pawley's Area?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

castnet to net live mullet. use a fish finder rig for flounder and trout or a float rig with live mullet for bluefish. u could also cast krocodile spoons for bluefish, mirrolure for trout and reds, and jighead and soft plastics for all species. spot and black drum may also be around. use shrimp on number 2 hooks.


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

Trout fishing should be picking up on the north end.......Go at low tide and use live shrimp on float rigs........Heard a few big reds were being caught at high tide at south end.........Few flounder being caught off the north causeway bridge..........with blues and pin fish being a pain as usual.....Weather looks to be nice for the weekend ...........Enjoy...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

if you have access to a kayak, we will be fishing Sunday.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Was down there about this time last year. There are two roads into/out of the actual island. I think they are called Northern Causeway and Southern Causeway. Both have a little bridge that go over the tidal marsh/creek. 

Last year I tried to fish the actual surf/beach but had little luck finding a place to park and enter (parking lot was being repaved I think) so I fished these two bridges.

I simply lip hooked a live finger mullet (bait store just off the island) on a carolina rig and flipped it into the deeper sloughs around the bridge. Reeling it in REALLY slowly produced many flounders - some of decent size. Just wait til you feel like your rig has snagged a bit, let it sit and hopefully you will feel the tug. Fished the same bridge (I think on the southern end) twice with good success both days. 

Also bring a cast net - LOTS of finger mullet schooling by under the bridge. Easy fresh bait. Crabs apparently too as I saw a couple guys dropping handheld traps with so so success. 

Kayaking that area would HAVE to be a blast. Might actually persuade me to visit my wife's aunt and G-mom again (they live down there).


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

one secrect, pawley's isaldn is an excellent palce to crab. just ask for some pinfish from pll(almost everyone doesn't want them). cut them up and put it into a collaspsible hoop type trap. to catch the floudner from the brdige be the earliest person to get there. .


----------

